# Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme



## Robin1996 (21. März 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe einen 26m x 16m x (durchschnittlich)1.7m und einen 10m x 8m x 1.5m großen Teich. Der  große wurde im Winter ausgebaggert. Die Teiche haben einen Zulauf der im Winter relativ viel Wasser führt und im Sommer weniger (so dass ich manchmal eine Pumpe am laufen habe).Die Quelle ist keine 50m von den Teichen entfernt. Der erste Teich ist im Winter der einzige Teich mindestens innerhalb 5km der eisfrei ist. Der Fischreiher kommt täglich und und lässt sich nicht vertreiben er setzt sich wenn ich komme 500m weiter und schaut bis ich weg bin dann sitzt er da wieder (ich weis nicht was ich machen soll der lässt sich durch nichts vertreiben). Der große Teich ist Zugefroren und nur der Einlauf ist frei.

Der kleine Teich ist glasklar und man sieht bei jeder Jahreszeit noch den Grund. Er ist am Rand sehr bewachsen von alten Pflanzen, die da mal standen und langsam zersetzt werden(muss ich die mit der Harke herausholen?). Der Teich wurde im Sommer aufgestaut wo der Rand schon von Gras,Dornen etc. bewachsen war.(Er war vorher nur ein paar cm aufgestaut und das ein paar Jahre) hinten ist nochmal eine Fläche die so groß ist wie der Teich selber, es ist so eine Art Flachwasserzone wie am Strand, dort steht das Wasser und erwärmt sich da der Einlauf in der Mitte des Teiches ist.(Dieser Teil ist aber voll mit den alten Pflanzen)
Der Teich hatte letztes Jahr diese Wasserlinse oder wie man die nennt(so eine Art Teppich mit ganz kleinen Blättern und sehr grün) die sich dieses Jahr aber nur am Rand halten können da die Restlichen durch die Strömung in den nächsten Teich kommen und von da in den Bachlauf und weg sind die.
So jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage soll ich da irgendwie Schilf am Rand und an der Flachwasserzone anpflanzen oder irgendetwas anderes. Was für Fische setzte ich dabei. Ich ziehe meine Forellen darin groß bis sie dann fangfähig sind und in den großen Teich kommen das bedeutet dass ich keine Karpfen außer Graskarpfen reinsetzten sollte, da sie sonst den Teich verschmutzen oder sehe ich das falsch. (Das Wasser ist im Sommer kalt nur die Flachwasserzone wird warm) Gibt es irgendwelche Fische die ich dazusetzen kann als Nebenfutter oder um ein bisschen Gleichgewicht in den Teich zu bekommen.

So jetzt zum großen Teich das Wasser vom kleinen Teich fließt in den großen Teich. Der Teich wurde komplett ausgebaggert, da es zu viel Schlamm wurde und da ich ein Wasserpflanzen Problem hatte und das vielleicht auch noch habe. Es sind große dicke Stängel die die Dicke von Seerosen habe also 3-4mm. Sie haben oben so eine Art Blätter schmal und lang sie färben sich grün, rot und violett. Sie bedeckten 80% des Teiches und wurden jedes Jahr herausgezogen als der Teich abgelassen wurde, allerdings kamen sie im Frühling immer wieder (Ich habe sie mit der Harke auch vom Rand aus entfernt)?. Es kann sein das das Wasser voll mit Dünger ist was von den Feldern kommt und in meinen Teich fließt. Gibt es Fische die so etwas fressen in großen Massen??? Ich hoffe aber, dass sie nicht mehr wiederkommen da alle Wurzeln entfernt wurden und kein Schlamm sondern Lehmboden am Grund ist. Der Teich ist außerdem am Rand mit Rohrkolben bewachsen die fast nicht beschädigt wurden durchs baggern. So ich würde gerne ein paar kleine Zander und Aale in den Teich werfen genauso wie Köderfische/Futterfische aller Art(fressen die Zander und Aale wenn die größer sind die 35cm großen Forellen oder sind die zu groß?). Wenn es geht auch ein paar Störe die ich vorher großziehe, aber ich habe gehört das die Fadenalgen für Störe tödlich sind und da ich im Sommer doch mal hier und da mal welche habe, glaube ich nicht das das eine gute Idee ist. Es sollen auch Karpfen in den Teich kommen aber welche, welche Größe, wie viele und wie sieht es mit Schleien aus? Der große Teich ist zurzeit mit einem oder zwei Graskarpfen, vier Spiegelkarpfen und viele fangfähige Forellen von 400g bis 3kg besetzt(Ich füttere die Forellen im kleinen und großen Teich).


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Zu deinem Rheiherproblem.
Die beste möglichkeit wäre da deine Teiche nicht zu groß sind sie mit einem Netz zu überspannen.

Deine Teich sind für Karpfen,Schleien und Grassfische wahrscheinlich zu kalt.
Zu deinen Forellen könntest du noch Saiblinge dazu setzen.
Möglich wären auch noch Rutten.

Zu den Pflanzen:
Nach deiner Beschreibung könte es Laichkraut sein.
Nachdem der Teich gebaggert wurde dürfte wenn keine Wurzeln zurückgeblieben sind nichts mehr wachsen.


----------



## Robin1996 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Also Ich habe schon Bachforellen, Seiblinge, Regenbogenforellen und Lachsforellen.
Im Sommer ist der zweite Teich warm genug, geht er schon auf hohe Temperaturen bis 24 Grad, dass sieht man auch die Karpfen wachsen und ich hatte auch schon einmal Brut, wovon einer über geblieben ist und der aus dem Aqarium rausgesprungen ist.
Was sind Rutten kenne ich nicht sind das Räuber schmecken die was fressen die wo gibt es die???


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Über den Reiher würd ich mir soweit keine Sorgen machen. An unserem Vereinsteich kann man schon seit über 20 Jahren Fischreiher beobachten und da sind immer noch Fische drin.

Wenn Du schon Graskarpfen besetzen willst, würde ich Dir noch nen paar Blaubandbärblinge, Sonnenbarsche, Schwarzbarsche und vielleicht noch einige nicht heimische Fische empfelen. Dann hast Du zumindest alles im Teich was hier in Deutschland eigentlich nicht besetzt werden sollte. #q

Ach genau und Rutten (Quappen) kannst Du dann auch gleich besetzen, da die (obwohl vom Aussterben bedroht) jetzt die Lebensräume von tiefen Seen und kühlen Flüssen mit kiesigem Grund verlassen und lieber in nem etwas größerem Gartenteich heimisch sind. #d


----------



## Bungo (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Also was jetzt, kaltes Wasser, oder bis zu 24°C!?
Kalt ist immer relativ zu sehen.

Wasserwerte wären hilfreich wenn du überdüngung vermutest.

Wenn der klare Teich nicht zu warm wird (maximal 16°C im Sommer) und die Wasserwerte stimmen dann würde ich hier Salmoniden drin halten.


In dem anderen würde ich die Karpfen, Graser usw drin lassen.
Bevor du hier neu besetzt würde ich dir dringed raten die Wasserwerte zu ermitteln.
Normalerweise sollten die Graser die Algen schon im Griff haben.
In meinem Gewässer sind vom Vorbesitzer noch graser drin. Das wasser ist zwar eigentlich vieel zu kalt, sie wachsen auch kaum, aber halten schon seit Jahren die Wasserlinsen zurück, die die beiden anderen Teiche der Anlage überwuchern.
Auch die Karpfen tragen durch trübung des Wassers dazu bei dass sich gewisse Algenarten schlechter oder gar nicht vermehren, da einfach nicht genug Licht durchdringt.
Ist das Wasser in dem großen Teich eher klar oder trüb?

Wirksamer Reicherschutz: Einen Draht um den Weiher herum in ca 50cm Höhe spannen. Der Reiher läuft ans Wasser heran, kann aber durch den Draht nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

@Schwalmangler

Zitat:
Ach genau und Rutten (Quappen) kannst Du dann auch gleich besetzen, da die (obwohl vom Aussterben bedroht) jetzt die Lebensräume von tiefen Seen und kühlen Flüssen mit kiesigem Grund verlassen und lieber in nem etwas größerem Gartenteich heimisch sind. #d 


Da widerspreche ich dir aber Ruten gibt es bei uns in kleinen Fluß von 5-6mtr.breite und einer Wassertemperatur von 20-23°C schon über 100Jahren.
Und in Fischzuchten werden sie bei uns gezogen.
Nur weil sie Winterlaicher sind können sie trotzdem auch in wärmeren Wasser leben.


----------



## Robin1996 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Also der kleine Teich bleibt kalt außer die Flachwasserzone und der große Teich bleibt unten auch immmer kalt außer an den Stellen wo er nicht so tief ist da gibt es ein paar meter und da halten die Karpfen sich meistens auf. Durch den Zulauf hat der Teich zwei ganz andere Wassermassen sozusagen. Er wird im Sommer warm aber auch nur wenn die Temperatur draußen stimmt. Ach und mir ist aufgefallen Bachforellen wachsen bei mir viel schneller als Regenbogenforellen und Seiblinge.

Sorry ich weis nicht warum aber was ist mit diesen Graskarpfen die sind in Deutschland nicht heimisch oder was überall wird davon abgeraten warum??|kopfkrat

Wasserwerte stelle ich bald rein muss sie noch finden.


----------



## Robin1996 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Also der große Teich ist wenn er mit den Wasserpflanzen zugewuchert ist meistens klar da konnte ich morgens immer 2m weit sehen wenn die Sonne scheint. Wenn der Teich frei ist wie jetzt ist er getrübt aber eher braun als grün da kann ich so 50cm weit ins Wasser schauen.

Was für Wasserwerte muss ich denn alles haben, reichen die fürs Aqarium mit Sauerstoffgehalt??

Bitte Vorschläge die mich weiter bringen und nicht welche die sagen "lass dass du kannst das sowieso nich, hast kein ahnung davon, lass den Teich vergammeln etc."
Keiner ist Perfekt


Am besten ich setze morgen ein paar Fotos rein, messe die Wasserwerte und den Zufluss


----------



## Bungo (22. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Zufluss messen.
Allerdings solltest du wissen wie viel im Sommer kommt.
Jetzt bei Hochwasser sind alle zuflüsse gut 

Werte würde ich ermitteln:
Temperatur
Nitrit
Nitrat
PH
Phosphat (oder Phosphor wars glaube, wegen dem Dünger)
Eisen ist einfach zu testen
Ammonium
Und wichtig die Sauerstoffsättigung.

Du kannst natürlich auch noch so Sachen wie Kalium Permangenat Verbrauch, Chem. und Biochem. Sauerstoffbedarf, Freie Kohlensäure usw bestimmen, aber naja.. wenn du einfach nur nen Teich haben willst sind das erstmal so die wichtigsten

Normalerweise wachsen Saiblinge auch am langsamsten, das sagten zumindestens meine Lieferanten.
Sind die Bafos Wildbestand? Wenn ja, dann kann das schnellere Wachstum mit der Anpassung zu tun haben.


Graser sind einfach nicht heimisch, und sollten deshalb auch nicht in freie Gewässer. In geschlossenen Teichen sehe ich da jetzt nicht soo das Problem, wenn man nur gezielt einzelne Fische besetzt.
Außerdem ist der Besatz unter gewissen Umständen verboten.
Graskarpfen sind außerdem sehr schlechte Nahrungsverwerter
Sie verdauen das gefressene nicht gut, und tragen somit zur Überdünung von Gewässern bei.
Ich hoffe ich habs richtig erklärt, 100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Sneep kann das sicher besser erklären 

PS, Bilder und Werte würden sehr helfen!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Der Graskarpfen kommt ursprünglich aus Asien (wahrscheinl. aus China) und hat allein aus diesem Grunde schon mal nichts in unseren Gewässern zu suchen. Weiterhin vernichtet er komplette Pflanzenbestände. Nach Graskarpfenbesatz kann es also vorkommen das die Pflanzen die vorher zu viel waren komplett weg sind und sich überhaupt keine Pflanzen mehr im Gewässer befinden. Weiterhin trägt er massiv zur Verunreinigung eines Gewässers bei (durch unverdaute Ausscheidungen - und das sind nicht wenige). Dann ist er noch Überträger verschiedener Fschkrankheiten und sogar der Pest (wird hier wohl kaum vorkommen, die Möglichkeit besteht jedoch).

Für die Wasserwerte gilt folgendes:
Für Forellen (die willst Du ja haben) gilt ein pH-Toleranzbereich von 4,0 bis 10,8. Optimalerweise sollte der pH-Wert zwischen 5,0 und 8,5 liegen.

Der Sauerstoffgehalt sollte für Salmonieden bei 9,2 - bis 11,5mg/L liegen

Für Bachforellen gilt ca. 14°C als optimale Temperatur. Kritisch wird es, wenn die Temperatur über einen längeren Zeitraum (Sommer) über 20°C steigt.

Bei erwachsenen Regenbogenforellen liegt der optimale Temperaturbereich bei 12 bis 16°C. Der kritische Bereich sind mehr als 24°C.

Für Salmoniden sind Ammoniumwerte ab 0,025 mg/L bei längerer Einwirkung schädlich und ab 0,2 mg/L tödlich.

Der Eisengehalt sollte max. 10,0 mg/L betragen und der Co2 Wert maximal 30 mg/L (darüber stark schädigend)

Das sind im Großen und Ganzen so die groben Richtwerte die für Forellen gelten. Hab die jetzt nur mal auf die Schnelle rausgesucht. Gibt noch einige mehr, obige sind aber die die ich grad in meinen "schlauen" Büchern gefunden hatte.

Wenn Du mehr über Messwerte wissen wilst, kann ich Dir die Zusammenfassung "Fischereilich relevante Grenz- und Richtwerte" von Frau Dr. Adam empfelen. Kannst Du beim Institut für angewandte Ökologie (http://www.schwevers.de/) bestellen. Kostet nur nen paar Euro und gibt nen guten Überblick.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Noch was zu den Graskarpfen. 
Graskarpfen beginnen erst ab einer Wassertemperatur über 20°C so richtig die Pflanzen zu fressen.Und da sollten auch erst Fische ab 3 Jahren verwenden da sie in der Jugend nur Fadenalgen und junge Grastriebe fressen.
Hauptsächlich sollten Grasfische nur in extensive Teiche gesetzt werden da sie sonnst am Karpfenfutter mitfressen.
Außerdem werden sie dann leicht krank weil ihnen die Rohfaserstoffe fehlen.Darüberhinaus düngen sie mit ihren Ausscheidungen, wie schon geschrieben das Wasser.

@Schwalmangler
Was verstehst du unter  .... und der Pest ?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Das Pest Bakterium:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pest

Is in unseren Breiten zwar extrem unwahrscheinlich aber die Viecher können das Bakterium übertragen. Über das Wie habe ich leider keine Informationen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Fische die das Bakterium übertragen in einem infizierten Gewässer gelebt haben und gegessen wurden.

Das ist aber wohl mit ein Grund für das Besatzverbot in vielen Bundesländern.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Das das Pest Virus von Fischen Übertragen wird ist Unwahrscheinlich.#d


----------



## Robin1996 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Also hier die Wasserwerte
Am Ende des kleinen Teiches:
9ml (oder wie die Bezeichnung dort ist) Sauerstoff
30 NO3 mg/l Nitrat
1,5 NO2 mg/l Nitrit
11°d GH=DT=TH
kann man nicht genau ablesen zwischen 4,5 – 6°d KH=TAC=Carbonate hardness
7,2 pH

Am Ende des großen Teiches:
10 ml (oder wie die Bezeichnung dort ist) Sauerstoff
30 NO3 mg/l Nitrat
0,2 NO2 mg/l Nitrit
7,5°d GH=DT=TH
2°d KH=TAC=Carbonate hardness
7,1 pH

Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen
Also es laufen 1,25l in der Sekunde / 75l in der min Wasser durch den Ablauf mit Versickerung, verbrauch der Pflanzen und Verdunstung.

Hier ein paar Bilder von den Teichen und meiner Fische.(Es mussten so viele sein)







Es kann sien dass das mit den Fotos nich klappt.


----------



## Robin1996 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Schit wie bekomme ich die Fotos da rein??


----------



## Erik_D (23. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Wenn du eine Antwort schreibst, dann weiter unten unter 'Anhänge verwalten'


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Zu deinem kl. Teich:
Bei Messungen sollte immer die Wassertemperatur mit angegeben werden. Dadurch kann z.B. die Sauerstoffsättigung und andere Werte errechnet werden.
 Bei deinem kleinen Teich ist der Nitrit-Wert (NO²) von 1,5mg/l erhöht.

Nehmen wir mal an dein kl. Teich hat eine Wassertemperatur von 10°C.
Dann hast du bei einen PH-Wert von 7,2 eine Konzentration an Salpetriger Säure (HNO²), die sehr Fischgiftig ist von 0,0002 mg/l am Grenzwert.
Der Grenzwert bei Forellen sollte 0,0002mg/l nicht überschreiten.

Die Werte in deinem großen Teich sind soweit OK!


----------



## Robin1996 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Ok 
Wenn diese Werte das übersteigen wird dann zufällig die Schleimhaut angegriffen und Pilzbefall ist warscheinlich??

So noch eine Frage ich hatte gestern einen Frosch der Sich auf einen Seibling geklemmt hat, hinter die Kiemen, und ich glaube die Augen zugehalten hat (da er nicht vor dem Kescher abgehauen ist) ist das normal??

So hier die Fotos


----------



## Robin1996 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

und noch ein paar Fotos
Bei dem Bild wo der Einlauf ist mit dem Rohr in den großen Teich kann man irgendwie den Sauerstoffeintrag erhöhen??


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Zitat:
Ok 
Wenn diese Werte das übersteigen wird dann zufällig die Schleimhaut angegriffen und Pilzbefall ist warscheinlich??


Zu hohe Nitrit (NO²) sowie die hohen Salpetrigen Säure Werte(HNO²),Behindern die Sauerstoffaufnahme des Fischblutes (Hämoglobin) und schädigen auch die Kiemen der Fische.

Das mit dem Frosch (war bestimmt ne Kröte) kommt vor, der hat den Fisch mit einer weiblichen Kröte verwechselt.|supergri

Zitat:
Bei dem Bild wo der Einlauf ist mit dem Rohr in den großen Teich kann man irgendwie den Sauerstoffeintrag erhöhen?? 

Ja wenn du mit einer Schelle z.B. ein Blech mit einer größe von z.B. 20x30cm befestigst, und der Wasserstrahl aus dem Rohr dann auf das Blech trifft,kann sich das Wasser besser mit dem Luftsauerstoff anreichern.
Der Nachteil ist, das sich das Wasser dabei schneller Erwärmmt(besonnders von Nachteil bei Forellenteichen).
Man kann auch eine Platte auf dem Das Wasser auftrifft knapp über der Wasseroberfläche Instalieren dabei wird dann das Wasser nicht so erwärmt.


----------



## Robin1996 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Wie bekomme ich denn diesen Wert runter der die sauerstoffaufnahme verhindern kann?
Wo genau muss das blech hin in welcher tiefe?(bild waere perfekt)
ich habe (hatte) eine verpilzung vor drei jahren vom fischzuechter eingeschleppt und nie wieder richt rausbekommen. Jedes Jahr habe ich wieder vereinzelte faelle heute habe ich eine 2kg regenbogenforelle und zwei 38, 42bachforellen mit dem kescher rausgeholt und getoet und weggeschmissen. Mir hat man gesagt ich sollte salz reinschuetten. Bringt das was wenn ja wieviel salz(gibt es eine besser oder andere loesung)

Bitte stoert euch nicht an den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern und zeichensetzungsfehler das ist mit meinem ipod geschrieben!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Salz (NaCI) Zugabe zum Teichwasser ist schon möglich aber  bei Teichen eigentlich zu teuer.
Es werden 1-3 Promille zur Wassermenge benötigt.

Solange dein PH-Wert nicht unter 7 fällt besteht eigendlich keine Gefahr. Den Wert den ich dir  angegeben habe ist nur ein Grenzwert der längere Zeit nicht überschritten werden sollte.Der Toxische Wert liegt bei einem Ph-Wert von 7 bei 4,2mg/l NO² und bei einem PH-Wert von 7,5 schon bei13,2mg/l NO².
Zu Den Verpilzungen:
Verpilzungen können auch durch Bäder mit Kaliumpermanganat oder Kochsalz behandelt werden.
Da Kaliumpermanganat schwer zu Bekommen ist gebe ich dir mal die Menge für ein Kochsalzbad:
10-15gr Kochsalz auf 1 LIter Wasser auflösen und die Fische 20-30Minuten darin Baden und dann in sauberes Wasser umsetzen.Nicht in Verzinkten Behältern anwenden!!!

Zum Aufbralltisch 4 Pfosten, darauf ein Platte befestigen die unterhalb des Wasserstrahl 20cm Über dem Wasserspiegel steht.
Hier noch ein Link:
http://teichwirtschaft.kostenloses-forum.be/


----------



## Bungo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> So noch eine Frage ich hatte gestern einen Frosch der Sich auf einen Seibling geklemmt hat, hinter die Kiemen, und ich glaube die Augen zugehalten hat (da er nicht vor dem Kescher abgehauen ist) ist das normal??



Da musste ich gerade wieder dran denken 
Ich konnte gestern auch einen Saibling sehen der eine Begegnung der besonderen Art mit einer Kröte hatte,
Allerdings hatte der Saibling die Kröte quer im Maul und führte sie am Ufer Gassi^^

Dass du dir die Pilze eingeschleppt hast glaube ich nicht. Sporen sind immer im Boden, außerdem setzen die Fische wegen der Hormonumstellung in der Laichzeit Pilze an.

Die Mehtode mit dem Salz gegen die Verpilzung hat dir ja Gü.a.Pa. schon erläutert.

Je mehr schlamm auf dem Grund deines Weiher ist, desto höher ist natürlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass Sporen im Boden während der Laichzeit den Fisch befallen. Vorallem Rogner sind betroffen da sie Laichgruben schlagen.


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Das mit dem Pilz kann auch noch von der Laicherei her sein,hab im Moment auch noch vereinzelt welche die Laichen wollen,aber nicht können.Ich streif die dann immer ab.
gruß
Lausi


----------



## Bungo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pilz kann auch noch von der Laicherei her sein,hab im Moment auch noch vereinzelt welche die Laichen wollen,aber nicht können.Ich streif die dann immer ab.
> gruß
> Lausi


Bei den Regenbognern ist es mit Sicherheit die Laichzeit, die sind voll dabei.
Saiblinge und Bafos sind allerdings schon Monate durch!


----------



## lausi97 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

@Bungo,dann komm mal ins Sauerland,da gibts Bäche da fangen die Bafos gerade erst an!


----------



## Bungo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @Bungo,dann komm mal ins Sauerland,da gibts Bäche da fangen die Bafos gerade erst an!


Natürlich, Ausnahmen gibts immer, besonder in kalten Regionen.
Der Biggesee war ja vor 1 1/2 Wochen auch noch teilweise mit Eis bedeckt..

Aber er spricht von einem Weiher in Westfalen, da sollte die Sache normal rum sein.

Deshalb tippe ich bei den Pilzen der Bafos eher auf die Wasserqualität und/oder Haltungsbedingungen als Auslöser.


----------



## lausi97 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Ich tippe eher mal auf Laichverhärtung,in zusammenhang mit wechselnder Wassertemp..In dieser Jahreszeit ganz normal,befallen werden dann auch meist nur schwache(aufgrund von Futtermangel und zuwenig Fettreserve)Fische.


----------



## lausi97 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Hab mir mal gerade die Fotos näher angeschaut,ziemlich rote Erde oder täuscht das?Wenn ich recht hab könnte auch ein zu hoher Eisengehalt als möglicher mitverursacher sein!


----------



## Sneep (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> So noch eine Frage ich hatte gestern einen Frosch der Sich auf einen Seibling geklemmt hat, hinter die Kiemen, und ich glaube die Augen zugehalten hat (da er nicht vor dem Kescher abgehauen ist) ist das normal??



Hallo, 
das ist nicht normal, kommt aber vereinzelt vor.

Die Froschmännchen warten im Gewässer auf laichreife Weibchen. 
Die Männchen müssen sich an dem Weibchen festhalten und die zahlreichen Mitbewerber abwehren. Dazu umfassen sie das Weibchen und verankern sich mit ihren Daumen in Aussparungen beim Weibchen.

Dieser starke Klammerreflex der Männchen führt dazu, dass es zu Irrtümern kommt. 
Da wird dann alles umklammert was sich bewegt. 
Die Daumen sind dann in der Regel in den Augenhöhlen des Fisches. 

Nach ein paar Tagen wird der Frosch sich dann enttäuscht von seinem Fisch abwenden.

snEEp


----------



## Sneep (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> Sorry ich weis nicht warum aber was ist mit diesen Graskarpfen die sind in Deutschland nicht heimisch oder was überall wird davon abgeraten warum??|kopfkrat



Hallo,

Der Grasfisch oder weiße Amur ist keine einheimische Art.

Er stammt aus den großen Strömen Asiens. Trotz der Bezeichnung Graskarpfen hat er mit einem Karpfen genau so viel zu tun wie ein Teichhuhn mit einem Haushuhn.

Mir ist kein Landesfischereigesetz bekannt, in dem der Besatz dieser Art nicht verboten oder zumindest eingeschränkt ist.
(Ich kenne aber auch nicht alle)

Die LFVO von NRW verbietet den Besatz mit nicht heimischen Arten generell. Ausnahmen gibt es nur für RB und Bachsaibling.

Man möchte verhindern,  dass die einheimische Fischartengemeinschaft durch Einwanderer verändert wird. Siehe Grundeln im Rhein. Blaubandbärblinge verdrängen andere Arten aus den kleinen Bächen.

Mit fremden Arten kommen neue Krankheiten. 
Beispiele sind die Amerikanische Krebspest, Koi-Herpes und zahlreiche neue Viren die mit Stören in die Gewässer 
gelangen.

Beim Graser kommen noch weitere schwerwiegend Gründe dazu.
Er ist als Art in der Lage ein Gewässer vollständig um zu gestalten.

Bei Besatz mit Grasern gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

1.)-man bemerkt überhaupt keinen Unterschied im Pflanzenbestand.
2.)- Der komplette Pflanzenbestand wird vernichtet.

Dazwischen gibt es nichts!

Solange die kritische Bestandsdichte nicht erreicht wird, können sich die Pflanzen im Sommer immer wieder erholen.

Wird sie durch das Wachstum der Tiere überschritten, schaffen es die Pflanzen nicht mehr sich in den Sommer zu retten. Dann werden die Sprösslinge abgefressen, so wie sie aus der Erde kommen.

Die in den Pflanzen gebundenen Nährstoffe sind aber nicht verschwunden. Sie kommen jetzt den Algen zu Gute, die sich ohne die Nahrungskonkurrenz der höheren Wasserpflanzen deutlich besser vermehren können.

Das ist ein schwerer Eingriff in ein Gewässer. 

Der Besatz ist illegal, trotzdem habe ich ein gewisses Verständnis für einen Verein, dessen Gewässer völlig zugekrautet ist. 
Kein Verständnis habe ich dafür, wenn auch noch der letzte Rest an Pflanzen weg muss, damit man überall angeln kann. 

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie hier im Board ganz locker der Besatz mit Grasfisch, Stör und Blauband empfohlen wird. 
Alles illegale Arten, bei denen ein Verbot sie zu besetzen nicht ohne gute Gründe erlassen wurde 

Das der Gesetzgeber es nicht gerne sieht, wenn ein Gewässerpächter an seinem See die Schöpfung noch einmal nachspielen möchte, ist glaube ich nachvollziehbar.

Der ist dann nach 12 Jahren Pacht weg und hinterlässt verbrannte Erde.

sneep


----------



## Robin1996 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Danke fuer eure Antworten habe fuenf tage nicht zurueckgeschrieben da ich im skiurlaub war im zillertal(war leider schonzeit).
Ich habe lehmboden als grund der ist immer relativ rot ist das schlimm.
Ich habe auch mitten im sommer pilze ich hasse diese dinger die fische kann man kaum fangen und ich erlich gesagt noch nie eine besserung gesehen das der irgendwie weg geht. Der ist immer nur groeser geworden. An welchen wasserwerten kann das liegen ist betong ein ausloeser dann haette ich die abtwort da das wass durch dich betong mit kleinensteinen versehenen rohren laeuft.(will ich da rausholen das priblem ist aber dafuer brauch ich einen bagger. Da soll ein kiesvaett mit so kaskaden etc. hin.

Ich habe gelesen viele verkaufen fische (in kleinen mengen) und wollte fragen was man dafuer braucht. (wir das alles kontrolliert und muss man da einen gefliesten raum fuer haben kann ichs sowieso vergessen) 

Was mussjetzt beim kleinen teich gemacht werden muss das gestrueb wass ich auch fotografiert habe raus. Kann ich jetzt noch fische dazusetzen futterfische( Elritzen, Moderlischen, Stichlinge) oder irgendwelche anderen fische die den teich sauber halten oder die man fangen kann(gehen aale oder verschwinden die oder/und ist mein gewaesser falsch


----------



## Robin1996 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Frohe Ostern

ich wollte fragen ob ich statt kochsalz auch streusalz  benutzen kann da ich da durch einen bekannten umsonst ran komme in grosen mengen(der wollte das schon alles verschenken(zu bekannten und streudienst) weil wegschmeisen ist schwer) warum er das sich mal geholt habe weis ich nicht. Ich wuerde es dann ja in den teich kippen und die fische sind dem salz die ganze zeit ausgesetzt bis das ganzebwasser ausgetauscht ist was waere da fuer eine loesung gut.
Soll ich das da ei fach reinkippen oder beim einem kleinen wasserfall aufloesen lassen und dann da rein


Jetzt nochmal zu den wasserwerten welche koennen das ausloesen das die fische den pilzbefall bekommen
kann der pilzbefall auch belastetes wasser kommen wenn die felder geduengt werden dann kommt das wasser bei mir an mit dem guelle zeug sollte ich das dann ein bisschen filtern durch ein kiesbett sichern lassen und durch ein paar schilpflanzen


----------



## moon2k3 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

wie beschrieben sollst du die fische nur für maximal 30 min im salz lassen 

wie kommst du dann bitte auf die idee und willst unreines streusalz im Teich kippen 
also ganz ehrlich da sind soviele miniralien drinne und unreines salz damit machst du dir den teich kaputt 

dir wurde doch von Gü.a.Pa. gesagt wie 

von Gü.a.Pa.

Zu Den Verpilzungen:
Verpilzungen können auch durch Bäder mit Kaliumpermanganat oder Kochsalz  behandelt werden.
Da Kaliumpermanganat schwer zu Bekommen ist gebe ich dir mal die Menge  für ein Kochsalzbad:
10-15gr Kochsalz auf 1 LIter Wasser auflösen und die Fische 20-30Minuten  darin Baden und dann in sauberes Wasser umsetzen.Nicht in Verzinkten  Behältern anwenden!!!


da wird dir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben als zb ne Regentone zu nehmen die dort mit wasser zu befüllen und dann rutsch für rutsch 10-15 fische zu desinfizieren 

danach setzt du sie erstmal in dein bach den du vielleicht erstmal anstaust 
das sie nicht die möglichkeit haben mit dem verpilzten fischen in kontakt zu kommen 

bis du dein Teich durch hast 


aber ganz ehrlich streusalz im teich kippen 
das tut schon echt weh -.-


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Pilzbefall bekommen die Fische nur wenn sie Verletzt sind oder die Schleimschicht beschädigt ist.


----------



## robinhood23 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> Über den Reiher würd ich mir soweit keine Sorgen machen. An unserem Vereinsteich kann man schon seit über 20 Jahren Fischreiher beobachten und da sind immer noch Fische drin.
> 
> Wenn Du schon Graskarpfen besetzen willst, würde ich Dir noch nen paar Blaubandbärblinge, Sonnenbarsche, Schwarzbarsche und vielleicht noch einige nicht heimische Fische empfelen. Dann hast Du zumindest alles im Teich was hier in Deutschland eigentlich nicht besetzt werden sollte. #q
> 
> Ach genau und Rutten (Quappen) kannst Du dann auch gleich besetzen, da die (obwohl vom Aussterben bedroht) jetzt die Lebensräume von tiefen Seen und kühlen Flüssen mit kiesigem Grund verlassen und lieber in nem etwas größerem Gartenteich heimisch sind. #d


 

schon mal auf das alter des TE´s geguckt:v


----------



## Sneep (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Hallo,

Pilzbefall ist eine Folgeerkrankung.

Das Wasser ist voller Pilzsporen. Wenn die Fische damit nicht zurecht kämen, wären sie bereits ausgestorben.

Das ist vergleichbar mit einer Lungenentzündung beim Menschen. Obwohl die Erreger überall vorkommen, leiden wir ja nicht dauernd unter Lungenentzündung.

Erst wenn der Körper durch andere Faktoren geschädigt und geschwächt ist, ist das  Immunsystem nicht mehr in der Lage den Erreger abzuwehren.

Die Verpilzung deiner Fische sagt deshalb nur aus, dass etwas nicht stimmt. 
Es ist aber nicht möglich daraus auf die Ursache zu kommen.

Ich vermute die Ursache nicht in den chemischen Werten.

Vermutlich stimmen die Haltungsbedingungen nicht.
Vielleicht ist die Besatzdichte zu hoch oder es gibt Probleme mit der Hygiene, wie vergammeltes oder ungeeignetes Futter.

Wenn ein Forellenbestand außerhalb der Laichzeit Verpilzungen zeigt, ist es ernst.

Da musst du handeln.

Das baden in Salzlösung ist die erste Aufgabe, damit der Fisch nicht eingeht.

Damit hast du aber die Ursache nicht beseitigt.

Ändere nach und nach die Parameter, welche die Ursache sein könnten. 

An dieser Stelle kann dir aber niemand ein fertiges Konzept bieten. Dafür gibt es zu viele mögliche Ursachen und dafür muss man sich das Gewässer ansehen.


SNEEP


----------



## Robin1996 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Ok danke aber das problem ist wie bekomme ich die forelle aus dem teich heute habe ich wieder einde bachforelle rausgeholt und in salz gebadet sie sitz jetzt in einem rundbecken im teich kann man den pilz auch abkrazen oder schneiden oder ist das zu riskant?
wie oft soll ich das machen??  Bis das weg ist ? Kann das auch meersalz sein oder nur kochsalz??
Wie baue ich am besten kaskaden wenn ich ein flussbett von1m breite am anfang habe?
Ich glaube ich habe zu viele fragen ich habe mal gerade ein drittel beanwortet bekommen da es so unuebersichtlich ist

so was kann ich denn noch fuer fische dazusetzen??????????


----------



## Robin1996 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Ach noch eine frage kann ich oder sollte ich wenn ich an unseren vereinsgewaessern ein schoenen karpfen fange und ein paar futterfisch bei mir in den teich setzen oder das risiko zu hoch krankheiten einzuschleppen(waren noch nie krankheiten drin die irgendwie sichtbar waren)
ich werde die fische nazuerlich artgerecht in einem hrosen fass mit sauerstoffund meinem anhaenger tranzportieren5min mit haenger

danke schonmal fuer alle antworten


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> Ok danke aber das problem ist wie bekomme ich die forelle aus dem teich heute habe ich wieder einde bachforelle rausgeholt und in salz gebadet sie sitz jetzt in einem rundbecken im teich kann man den pilz auch abkrazen oder schneiden oder ist das zu riskant?
> wie oft soll ich das machen??  Bis das weg ist ? Kann das auch meersalz sein oder nur kochsalz??
> Wie baue ich am besten kaskaden wenn ich ein flussbett von1m breite am anfang habe?
> Ich glaube ich habe zu viele fragen ich habe mal gerade ein drittel beanwortet bekommen da es so unuebersichtlich ist
> ...


Da kann ich nichts mehr zu sagen.#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Sneep (5. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Hallo Leute,

bekommt ihr nicht auch langsam das Gefühl, dass wir hier alle veralbert werden?

Ich schon!

Ich melde mich mal ab. 

Viel Spass noch

sneep


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

@Robin1996

Mir kommt es vor du hast keine Ahnung von Teichwirtschaft und Fischhaltung!

Würde dir Empfehlen das du dir das Buch *"Der Teichwirt"* kaufst und mal durchließt,dann kennst du mal die Grundkenntnisse der Fischhaltung!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Ich würde ihn empfehlen mit 13Jahren die finger davon zu lassen.
Ist für dich besser und für die Fische wohl auch.
Wenn einer schon fragt ob man einen Pilz wegschneiden oder abkratzen kann dann sollte man das lieber lassen.
(wenn du mal ne freundin hast und der sowas fragst dann haste glaubig schlechte karten.)|rolleyes


----------



## Robin1996 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen und Fischbesatz nach Ausbaggern und noch ein paar Probleme*

Nein ich meinte nicht lebendig wenn die tod sind kann man die dann noch essen oder kann man dann krank werden? Tut mir leid das ich das so falsch beschrieben habe. Wenn ja fange ich die raus raeucher morgen und ein paar freunde kommen.


----------

